# The coolest Mini Motorhome ever..



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 31, 2013)

View attachment 1799Ever since watching the movie, The Italian Job, with all the little Mini-Coopers dashing around loaded down with the gold bars, I have been noticing the cute and speedy little vehicles zipping down the roads more and more often. 
My daughter wants one really bad, and she has been showing me pictures of her Dream Car, so I have noticed them even more, I think.
Tonite, I was reading an article about the Mini with little tents on top for camping, and then came across this awesome picture of their new mini Motorhome, appropriately called a Minibago.

Here is a picture of one. I can see them becoming popular, since they are both practical and economical, but I imagine, expensive to buy one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> ... Here is a picture of one. I can see them becoming popular, since they are both practical and economical, but I imagine, expensive to buy one.



Sorry to disappoint you, but this was an April Fool's joke - there's no such critter. 

*2013 MiniBago*

*2013 MiniBago Revealed*


----------



## That Guy (Aug 1, 2013)

Unfortunately they do not come loaded down with gold bars...


----------



## Archer (Aug 1, 2013)

OK if you want to sleep one leg at a time...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh , well, it was good while it lasted. So much for the Dream Motorhome loaded with gold bars, I guess.  No more visions of traveling across the US with Robin, and selling the gold. 
They DO have the Mini-Coopers with the little tents on top, but I am absolutely positive that I am not going to be crawling up on top of any car to sleep anymore, so we will have to rethink the tour.

Robin did get an older Motorhome on her last visit to Idaho, and she was telling me that she wants to drive it home to Alabama eventually, so maybe we will take the tour in Grimm instead. At least I know that it is real....


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 2, 2013)

You _could_ always go for one of these ...


----------

